# Show your Sunwayman collection!



## ChibiM (Nov 22, 2013)

Okay, I will go first.. 
This is my SWM collection... love them!
















Anybody has more than 1 Sunwayman? 

Please show them here!


----------



## dc38 (Nov 22, 2013)

ChibiM said:


> Okay, I will go first..
> This is my SWM collection... love them!
> 
> 
> ...



That reminds me of morning drills roll call...


----------



## shelm (Nov 22, 2013)

Which Sunwayman *V1xx*/*M1xx* did you get?


----------



## ChibiM (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Shelm, I think something went wrong with your post, there are no pictures, and the letters are really big...


----------



## tobrien (Nov 23, 2013)

nice collection!


----------



## ChibiM (Feb 21, 2014)

Added a V25C a few weeks ago, but already sold it... not pictured. 

just didnt like the 360 degrees variable.. I like to FEEL the low and high, before turning the light on.

anybody else into Sunwayman?


----------



## Tmack (Feb 21, 2014)

My first swm light will be here today. The D40avn. I'm hoping it is a good performer for the size.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 21, 2014)

A bit old but here are some of mine http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?315175-POS&highlight=


----------



## caddylover (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't have any of these yet, maybe I'll start looking


----------



## nfetterly (Feb 21, 2014)

Will post later - although I've got some bezels out being ano'd....


----------



## ChibiM (Feb 26, 2014)

nfetterly, looking forward to your pics. 

beamhead, you have a few nice ones there! 

I really like Sunwayman lights, they are usually DIfferent from others.


----------



## Tmack (Feb 26, 2014)

Left my d40avn on accidentally in the holster for 40min. Insane how hot it was. Not even the low voltage indicators appear. Great light . 1400lm edc. AAx4 eneloop. Perfection. 

I now make sure I lock it out now lol.


----------



## Tmack (Feb 26, 2014)

Downtown Baltimore City.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 26, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Left my d40avn on accidentally in the holster for 40min. Insane how hot it was. Not even the low voltage indicators appear. Great light . 1400lm edc. AAx4 eneloop. Perfection.
> 
> I now make sure I lock it out now lol.



dang, did it drain the cells much though?


----------



## Tmack (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been running it on and off since, and I just got a low voltage indicator. 

The light seems to be fine. I'm new to leds. I hope I haven't damaged it. If this happened to a laser, it would be done for good.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 26, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I've been running it on and off since, and I just got a low voltage indicator.
> 
> The light seems to be fine. I'm new to leds. I hope I haven't damaged it. If this happened to a laser, it would be done for good.


gotcha. I think if you did it with a laser, it wouldn't be just the laser done for good, but you'd probably have some pretty severe burns from it burning through your pant's legs or something lol

I have my doubts you damaged the LED because I'm sure SWM does an adequate job with thermals and they might have some firmware in their drivers that limits current draw when heat goes up.


----------



## Tmack (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd see blue light from the hole in my pants for sure. Lol
I don't think I did damage. I just threw in new cells and it LOOKS ok.


----------



## tonkem (Feb 26, 2014)

I see the M30a in your collection. That is the only SWM light I still have...


----------



## ChibiM (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone else?


----------



## Noctiluco (Sep 19, 2014)

ChibiM, more pics another day


----------



## ChibiM (Sep 19, 2014)

Are you also a sunwayman fan, or is that just one part of your flashlight collection?
I've sold my c15a, T45C, v25c and gave away my c10r.
I see you have the bigger brother of the old m30a, forgot what it's called, maybe m60c? Does that also have the same mag control ring g as the m30a?

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow cool stuff,i can not bring much to the party but here is my 1 :laughing:



I really do like the SWM brand,need to add to the collection of 1 me thinks


----------



## Tmack (Sep 20, 2014)

I sold many of my lights, but no swm left the collection except for the v25rvn. 

C20cvn
V11rvn
D40Avn
are some of my favorite lights and I would never sell.


----------



## Noctiluco (Sep 20, 2014)

ChibiM said:


> Are you also a sunwayman fan, or is that just one part of your flashlight collection?
> I've sold my c15a, T45C, v25c and gave away my c10r.
> I see you have the bigger brother of the old m30a, forgot what it's called, maybe m60c? Does that also have the same mag control ring g as the m30a?
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk



I'm SWM fanatic, that is a major part of my collection. The first left is SWM M40A, 4 X AA and XM-L T6 with 600 Lm. Magnetic ring with three levels and strobe: another great design of Sunwayman, like M30R and M60R, and V60C, and T45C, and V/M 10/11, and V20C, and........... 

You're selling several SUNWAYMAN: it is not a sin? aaahhhh, you want to know the hell, it will always be more fun than the sky, eh? :laughing:


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 4, 2014)

haha.. honestly, Im actually trying to sell my V11R on CPFM at the moment... so yes, I sell SWM lights, as long as I have enough others to play with. 
The one Im selling is my 3rd V11R (I still have a V11R mirage and V11r NW to back it up)


----------



## magellan (Oct 23, 2014)

I just have two limited editions but I like them a lot:

Sunwayman V11R Camo, 1xCR123A, XM-L2 U2 LED
Sunwayman M11R Ti Sirius titanium, 1xCR123A, XM-L U2 LED


----------



## torchsarecool (Oct 31, 2014)

Just joined this forum because of this thread as im excited about my newest additions!

just bought 

sunwayman D20A gemini
sunwayled m40a MC-e version

both secondhand 

these are sooo cool. Just wish I hadnt sold my T40cs (the one that sent me off on this crazy hobby all of a few months ago)


----------



## tobrien (Nov 2, 2014)

torchsarecool said:


> Just joined this forum because of this thread as im excited about my newest additions!
> 
> just bought
> 
> ...



I bet the MC-E M40a is a nice one! is it pretty powerful? The MC-E is a classic emitter IMO

welcome to CPF!


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 2, 2014)

To be honest I didn't expect very much from the m40a. On paper it doesn't stack up to much. it's a beautiful piece of kit which is why i bought it, but as it turns out the beam profile is really nice! I'm finding its the preference already over and above more powerful lights I have. I guess that's the difference a decent reflector makes.

not overly familiar with the MC-E emitter itself, it certainly works with the m40a setup though.

Now on the look out for a t40cs again. Sunwayman make stunning lights


----------



## LumensMaximus (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't have any photos to share yet but I'm impressed with Sunwayman, excellent quality, fit & finish and no issues so far. Suggestion Box (they need to start screwing on the pocket clips).

TC45C
C21C
VR11 Mirage
V20A 
V20A LTD (X2)


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 5, 2014)

Desperately want the t40cs plus with the mtg2 emitter.

I notice nobody so far has mentioned the t40's. Any reason why?


----------



## T.H.Cone (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## ChibiM (Nov 6, 2014)

I am working on a review of a t40cs plus MTG 2... should be ready in about 1-2 weeks.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 6, 2014)

Superb!


----------



## ChibiM (Nov 15, 2014)

Just finished my SWM T45CS PLUS, MT-G2 review.. if you`re interested, please take a look HERE


----------



## LumensMaximus (Nov 16, 2014)

ChibiM said:


> Just finished my SWM T45CS PLUS, MT-G2 review.. if you`re interested, please take a look HERE



I was so looking forward to the T45CS Plus review...:wave:


----------



## bluecrush (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm going to start my SWM collection with a D40A or a V11R.


----------



## ChibiM (Dec 2, 2014)

Great way to start your SWM collection.. 2 top lights!


----------



## coctailer (Dec 13, 2014)

I think the F40A is my favorite.


----------



## cliceu (Jan 27, 2015)

My first post, had to have my flashlights preferred involved! 
I love the linear beam control, the ring control of Sunwayman is unbeatable in this point.
The R01A it's size is an incredible convenience.


----------



## ChibiM (May 1, 2015)

No more SWM fans out there? quite sad! love their lights!


----------



## tobrien (May 4, 2015)

ChibiM said:


> No more SWM fans out there? quite sad! love their lights!



it does seem to me that people don't talk about SWM as much


----------



## recDNA (May 4, 2015)

I still think v11r best pocket EDC available.


----------



## G. Scott H. (May 4, 2015)

Here's a pic I posted a while ago (best I can do with my current old school "dumb" phone, lol). I love my D40A and D80A. :bow:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 4, 2015)

Hey Chibim,
I am a fan for sure, but I'm a little slow to get the photos on... I know it looks like I have a lot of identical lights, but although identical in appearance there are differing LED'S, tints, many are modded by Vinh, etc. there are a couple duplicates, so if by chance one gets sent in for work I have a backup(this is theoretically the principle, so far not a single light has needed any repair).









My little storage bin of the more frequently used Sunwayman and EagleTac lights.......I removed the foam of one drawers so you could see all the contents:




Although it looks like 4 or 5 nearly identical Eagtacs, all have been modded by Vinh and no two are identical, different versions, LED'S, UI etc.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 4, 2015)

Does this count??


----------



## G. Scott H. (May 4, 2015)

A naked T45C? Where did that come from?


----------



## jmoyat (May 4, 2015)

HA HA, love it! It's a Tain version of the T45C and is the ultimate Tain light! I sold mine recently and have a little bit of seller's remorse


----------



## Str8stroke (May 4, 2015)

It is solid Tain Titanium perfection. 

Jmayot, just for you! lol! 



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?399581-SOLD-Tain-T45C


----------



## G. Scott H. (May 4, 2015)

Jmayot said:


> I sold mine recently and have a little bit of seller's remorse



I'll bet.  That thing is beautiful! :bow:


----------



## magellan (May 4, 2015)

ChibiM said:


> No more SWM fans out there? quite sad! love their lights!



I'm definitely a SWM fan. Sorry, no photos yet, but I have several of their production lights plus several limited editions.


----------



## magellan (May 4, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> It is solid Tain Titanium perfection.
> 
> Jmayot, just for you! lol!
> 
> ...



gorgeous. And I feel privileged to say I have one too, and for a brief time owned two of them (only 12 were made).


----------



## magellan (May 4, 2015)

Jmayot said:


> HA HA, love it! It's a Tain version of the T45C and is the ultimate Tain light! I sold mine recently and have a little bit of seller's remorse



I hope you did like the Fed and included a repurchase agreement. 

On the other hand, you've scored several nice lights lately for the price of one Tain Ti T45C.


----------



## jmoyat (May 4, 2015)

TRUE, I did spend ALL that money on other nice lights! 

I missed my Tain T45C so much I bought the original Sunwayman T45C and had Vinh mod it.. XML2 4500K on copper + Current boost.


----------



## magellan (May 4, 2015)

Jmayot said:


> TRUE, I did spend ALL that money on other nice lights!
> 
> I missed my Tain T45C so much I bought the original Sunwayman T45C and had Vinh mod it.. XML2 4500K on copper + Current boost.



Good job! The next best thing!


----------



## magellan (May 4, 2015)

Great collection Eddie! Am I correct in seeing some limited editions?


----------



## Ladd (May 4, 2015)

Same comment here - nice collection with a good storage solution. I see the V10R there and elsewhere in this thread. It's my favorite EDC light. I love those variable brightness settings and the low low. I have two black HAIII anno. V10Rs that have quite different finishes. One is truly semi-gloss black while the other one is kind of very dark brownish/greyish, especially in sunlight. They are both XM-L U2 models from two different HK sellers (at a very good price, I might add.) Thanks for a great thread.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 4, 2015)

magellan said:


> Great collection Eddie! Am I correct in seeing some limited editions?



The Mirage V11r was a limited run of 800 lights( one of mine is 002/800). The second one was at such a good price I couldn't pass it up. Now I have the opportunity to carry and use one of them. I use all of my lights(granted, some see a lot of use and others very little), but I am not a collector for investment purposes. I do keep all the original packaging, but my lights are all carried, used, occasionally dropped(not too often). I do take care of them, all are regularly lubed, exteriors coated with "tuff cloth" or similar products(a wetsuit for your gear). I have been fairly lucky that I have been able to trade a lot of lights so I can experience some that I would have a hard time justifying the expense for. I do like to sample a large percentage of a manufacturers products, hence a fairly good size collection of Olights, FourSevens, Eagletac, etc. I only bought my first Sunwayman about 18 months ago. I love the variable output/UI, since then I am now trying out a number of Nitecore lights (SRT's, Infilux), although I loved my EC1, and now the EC11 with an 18350 in it, a real pocket rocket. Thanks for the complements!


----------



## troutpool (May 5, 2015)

These are mine. One or more of them gets used every day.


----------



## ChibiM (May 8, 2015)

Wow, nice collections guys! 

I just "added" one more to my collection.. A limited edition Triple XPG2 Sunwayman V11R Mirage


----------



## ven (May 8, 2015)

WOW very nice,would love my v11r to be a triple 

Is it current bumped as well,presume 5000k


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 8, 2015)

ChibiM said:


> Wow, nice collections guys!
> 
> I just "added" one more to my collection.. A limited edition Triple XPG2 Sunwayman V11R Mirage



Wow, love it! Who did the work?(if it was you, would you do it again?)...


----------



## Str8stroke (May 8, 2015)

Yes, I like the look of that Camo too. It is a cool pattern for a light. Plus it is a triple. Any glow in the optics??


----------



## ChibiM (May 8, 2015)

I will open a thread in the mod section soon. It was a quick and dirty job.. for continual use, you need to mod with the right tools. No bump in current..

The way I did it is not recommended.. Just played around and thought it looked interesting.

edit: now opened a new thread, see here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...f-1-eneloop-(fun-build)&p=4651487#post4651487


----------



## ChibiM (Sep 25, 2015)

Bump! this thread has gotten dusty... any new collections?


----------



## magellan (Sep 26, 2015)

Sure, I'll bite.

For some reason I can't find my SWM V10R, V11R Mirage, and M11R (I recently re-organized the storage on my lights, so now they're safely tucked away where apparently I can't even find them ), but anyway, here's two other big SWM lights, the Vinh modded T45C in aluminum and the rare (1 of 12) Tain Ti T45C in titanium. The others will turn up eventually and then I'll post those.


----------



## magellan (Sep 26, 2015)

Almost forgot, this just arrived from CPF bro kmart356, a *Sunwayman V10R Ti² Collector's Edition:
*


----------



## ChibiM (Sep 26, 2015)

I like that Tain ti t45c ! You don't even need to use batteries in it


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 26, 2015)

I think the Tain T45C may have one of the largest single trits (and there are two of them) ever installed by the builder? 

Can anyone with more knowledge confirm or deny this??


----------



## ven (Sep 26, 2015)

Magellan, you have exquisite taste and i hope you feel my enjoy over the pond :laughing: Love your lights, would love to see all of them in a pic..........amazing collection or family of lights of all kinds


----------



## magellan (Sep 26, 2015)

ChibiM said:


> I like that Tain ti t45c ! You don't even need to use batteries in it



LOL. 

Yes, the joke on those is that you don't need to turn on the light, the trits will light up the room by themselves.


----------



## magellan (Sep 26, 2015)

ven said:


> Magellan, you have exquisite taste and i hope you feel my enjoy over the pond :laughing: Love your lights, would love to see all of them in a pic..........amazing collection or family of lights of all kinds



Hi Ven, thanks so much for the kind words and glad you like my lights. As you probably know I tend to focus on small lights, but then I'll also buy just about anything special or unusual if it strikes my fancy--which to the detriment of my wallet it often does.


----------



## magellan (Sep 26, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> I think the Tain T45C may have one of the largest single trits (and there are two of them) ever installed by the builder?
> 
> Can anyone with more knowledge confirm or deny this??



I think you're right, these are big trits; I can measure it later today but they're quite long.


----------



## magellan (Oct 3, 2015)

I've recently added a couple of very nice SWM's to my collection: the M11R XM-L2 U2 Ti Dream in beautiful flamed titanium by Vinh, and the V10R titanium anodized over titanium limited edition (could be the AiTiN coating because of the purplish black color, but SWM doesn't say). Also shown are the the V11R XL-L U3 Camo, and the M11R XM-L U3 Sirius. So here's a family photo:


----------



## ven (Oct 4, 2015)

The flamed one is something special ............SpecialWayMan


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 4, 2015)

V20A D20A R10A C15A M11R R01A


----------



## magellan (Oct 4, 2015)

ven said:


> The flamed one is something special ............SpecialWayMan




Ha-ha, good one! They ought to use that name for their special editions!

Besides the beautiful finish, it is a bit special in that it had a feature I didn't know about when I bought it. The short hex nut section screws off. With it on it takes a 14500 batery, and with it off a 16340 or CR123A battery.


----------



## magellan (Oct 4, 2015)

Overclocker said:


> V20A D20A R10A C15A M11R R01A



Nice variety there! Very impressive collection!


----------



## ven (Oct 4, 2015)

Yes very nice line up there Overclocker


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Oct 9, 2015)

I promised myself I Would stop posting until I got all my reviews done and a new passaround started...but I needed a break so here are my Sunwaymen...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-10/9787A913-112E-436E-88AB-D9F3A549F105.jpg

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-10/D98D9A92-2DD8-4DC9-A4F5-8E3A757E5994.jpg
After this posted I realized the photos did not print as Expected. My description applies to the bottom photo IF it were upside down....
C25CVN "King of Thrones", Vinh removed all verbiage and badging, I am pleased with how it came out! V11rVN, V11r Neutral white, V11r Flame edition, V-10r Ti +VN, V11r Mirage #002/800
V11r Mirage #591/800, V11r Mirage #688/800, G25CVN, M11r Silver,V10r bronze, M11r, and finally my Neutral White D40A. I guess you could say I believe in redundancy of systems for emergencies...


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow Crazyeddiethefirst.. thats a lot of light  

do you actually use the V25C? I quickly got rid of it, as I didnt like the 360 degrees control ring!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Oct 9, 2015)

Vinh did a nice job on the boost & tint. I am still experimenting with various methods of identifying the "off" location so I can preselect what level I want before I turn it on(by far the biggest complaint I have heard regarding this light). I used GITD paint with a small dot on both ring & body, then I used a silicone "bump" so in the dark I could tell where "0" was...I am reluctant to give up as I like the light, size, shape output etc, but I sure wish I knew what the Sunwayman design team had in mind when they created the light. As you can tell by sheer quantity alone, I really like the magnetic control ring UI, and although my redundancy may seem excessive to some, other than the Mirages, each light is different from the others in some way shape or form...


----------



## magellan (Oct 10, 2015)

Impressive collection! Luv the variations in the three camo's.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 10, 2015)

Dang! Crazyeddiethefirst be crazy! You should see his FourSevens collection.

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Oct 10, 2015)

Don't forget my Olights & Surefires....I am crazy...and the original "first"...


----------



## Noctiluco (Oct 11, 2015)

My Sunwayman collection grows and grows, and I do not know when this will end. This photo is from several months ago, it has already been exceeded. Fortunately I only like the classic Sunwayman while the latest models of this brand I find rather indifferent.







Very very nice that T45C Tain, it is a "T45C Ti dream"


----------



## magellan (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow. That is awesome. Very impressive indeed!


----------



## Noctiluco (Mar 19, 2016)

My last V20C with the old stuff:


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## magellan (Mar 19, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Noctiluco (Mar 20, 2016)

Beamhead said:


>



What are over the heads, diffussers, filters? Nice stuff, stunning design and finishing of M30R and M40A, a classics of Sunwayman. I see three M40A, or two M40 and one M30?


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 23, 2016)

I just heat-anodized and stonewashed the body of my M25c Ti (well, after getting rid of some SWM lights that´s the only one left in my posession now).


----------



## Noctiluco (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice! You have an exclusive M25C; good transition in te contact of the tube with the head.


----------



## magellan (Mar 24, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks guys!


Noctiluco said:


> good transition in te contact of the tube with the head.


It wasn´t planned that way but the transition is indeed not bad now that you mention it 

Eric


----------



## magellan (Mar 27, 2016)

How did you do the heat anodizing?


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 27, 2016)

With a blowtorch. Full throttle onto the Ti until it changed it´s colour


----------



## magellan (Mar 27, 2016)

Cool. That's what I thought.

Then you can make a creme brûlée next.


----------



## harro (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't have too many Sunwayman torches, but those I do have, I really enjoy. 



Left to right are, T60CS, T40CS, V20C, RA01

The T60CS is a wall of light from a pretty compact package. The T40CS is the original 788lm version and throws a reasonably tight hotspot a fair way. The V20C is a favourite EDC and really useable light. 423lm from its X-ML and the SMOOTHEST magnetic infinitely variable control ring, with detents at off, max and strobe. The RA01 is a good little keychain AAA light.


----------



## magellan (Apr 16, 2016)

Very nice! Those big SWM's are impressive lights for sure.


----------



## Noctiluco (Apr 22, 2016)

Greyscale, I like the dark gray, but not the usual and tiresome black anodized


----------



## Noctiluco (Apr 22, 2016)

harro said:


> I don't have too many Sunwayman torches, but those I do have, I really enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 2416
> 
> ...




V20C is my favorite flashlight: Tail switch, a tactical and soft magnetic ring with short-turn, its able to increased light along all grades, without jumping; with strobe mode at the end; compact size; and also it has a stylish design. If I had to stay with only one flashlight, V20C would be my choice.


----------



## ChibiM (Apr 28, 2016)

Ive got rid of 90% of my flashlights. But currently still have a V20C as my bedside light! I would have liked to have no Off on the ring.. so it wouldnt accidentally put in off, and drain the battery  
For the rest.... its my only Sunwayman not pictured in this thread I think.


----------



## Noctiluco (Jul 8, 2016)

The small Sunwayman, R01A and R02A; a bunch of colors: 






R01A has changed its anodized tone along the time; below, the old stuff, above the most recent:






Only the red R01A has remained impassive


----------



## harro (Jul 8, 2016)

Good grief, are these ALL factory available, or are there some customs here ? If they're factory, wow, what a choice.

:wow:


----------



## Noctiluco (Jul 9, 2016)

harro said:


> Good grief, are these ALL factory available, or are there some customs here ? If they're factory, wow, what a choice.
> 
> :wow:



No, all non-standard, The R01A camo was a limited edition with ultraviolet led; and dark gray R01A was soon replacement by black anodized, as well the clear tan by the "bronze" one.


----------



## magellan (Jul 9, 2016)

Beautiful lineup there, Noctiluco. Love all the colors.


----------



## Lusty (Jul 10, 2016)

Sweet collection you have


ChibiM said:


> Okay, I will go first..
> This is my SWM collection... love them!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wimmer21 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Noctiluco (Feb 19, 2017)

A family pictures of my Sunwayman in AA battery form: 


The 1 x AA:







The AA family:







The last incorporation:







Teh 2 x AA format: 







This R20A has a Nichia 4000K installed: 








Very good anodized, interfaz, constructive quality and rich maquination in the Sunwayman BigHeads:













No other flashlight looks like this:


----------



## Noctiluco (Apr 7, 2017)

Sunwayman V10R, best flashlight design, it is the coca-cola bottle in flashlight world:


----------



## ChibiM (Apr 8, 2017)

V10R or V10A? 
Good stuff! That`s a collection

I`m more of an AA guy. And it`s a shame Sunwayman doesn`t make any variable lights these days. I have been waiting for an V12A, which never came. 
I modded my V11R to a triple, but still prefer an original one.


----------



## Noctiluco (Apr 11, 2017)

All are V10R, I only own two V10A 
I miss a good update of leds, drivers and designs of the classic V20C/M20C, M30/40, V10/11, etc etc. 

I think is unlikely that we will see again the artistic designs of the classic Sunwayman.


----------



## Noctiluco (Dec 25, 2021)

This thread has been inactiva too long, it needs to be refloated.
My favorite Sunwaymans have always been the ones in this photo, both with a forward pushbutton and short turn continuously variable magnetic ring, a perfect interface in my opinion. In addition, they are beautiful flashlights, with a good design and finish, and with hardly any knurling, which gives them a point of aesthetic sophistication.


----------



## ChibiM (Dec 27, 2021)

I only have 2 Sunwaymans at the moment.. 
And they are the same as yours


----------



## ChibiM (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Noctiluco (Dec 27, 2021)

Very good Choice!. The driver of the first V20C versions had to be unreliable (one with little use has failed me), so later Sunwayman improved it with a version 1.2, which is the one that is incorporated in the V20C-Y


----------



## Noctiluco (Dec 31, 2022)

Magnetic rings, magnetic rings, magnetic rings...


----------

